# buy rod wrapping supplies locally?



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking for size D black thread and color preserver. Is there a place that these items can be purchased locally? I've checked several shops with no luck.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Half hitch in Navarre has a limited supply..destin has more ..gb bait and tackle has some also i think..or check fabric stores


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Not sure how far you want to drive, but The Rod Room is "local". That's where I have been buying my supplies. They can ship to you within a day or two probably, if you don't feel like making the drive to OB.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Tight Lines in W. P'cola, Dizzy Lizzy's in East Hill and Rod and Reel Depot in NW P'cola all have varying amounts of rod building stuff. I've had some luck at all three places trying to avoid the drive to OBA and shipping cost. Give them a call...Steve @ Dizzy's and Ron @ R & R Depot.


----------

